
Finding my Identity Thief? - rmena123
Someone stole $2000 out of my bank account back in March of this year. The detective on the case never cared to follow up on anything we gave her. I had a phone number on my credit report from a credit card they tried to get. I sent messages to the the phone which is a voip number on the GoTextMe app. I received messages back from the person for a few weeks, I acted like I knew them.<p>Finally I sent a link to obtain an ip address. They clicked it and I never heard back from them after I sent that.<p>How can I find out more information on the people who stole from me. I do understand a law enforcement request would be needed for Gotextme to provide more info and also the isp Spectrum would need one. Currently, law enforcement doesn&#x27;t care and the case is inactive now. How can I go about it and without a lawyer.<p>+++++++++++++++++++<p>Things we know.<p>- Video Footage we saw for a split second at the police station. We believe its a Honda Accord, dark colored.<p>- 3 people in the car. 2 guys and 1 girl who did the transaction through the drive through at the bank. Bad video quality.<p>- Voip phone number from GoTextMe found on a credit card application days after the bank money was stolen.<p>- Spectrum ip address. Was obtained by me sending a link...they clicked on it.<p>- I used geo ip location services and they are all over the place in locations.<p>- Was locked out of my bank account before it happened, someone may have known my password.<p>- On the bank account the phone number was changed to an old employer I once worked at years ago. I have a strong suspicion it could be someone I know.<p>- Prior year someone stole my wallet out of my car, 2 of those suspects were found, I did not know them.<p>Any ideas? Any help?
======
tehwebguy
Dangerous, but if you can find them and arm yourself you can try to confront
them.

Let the police know about 15 min beforehand. They will tell you it’s a
dangerous idea (it is, you might get murdered), just tell them that’s their
problem and they better hurry up!

That said, consider that they are probably either pros who will not be taken
down or just random losers who definitely don’t still have your money.

~~~
rmena123
I didn't say I wanted to confront them. I just want to know who it is and its
highly likely its someone I know. They are not pros, by leaving that much
evidence on the table.

